# San Francisco - 1906 in HD - Riding Down Market Street



## Meanderer (Jan 20, 2015)

*San Francisco - 1906  - Riding Down Market Street*


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 20, 2015)

Fantastic video!   This was at most 3 weeks before the earthquake (according to the comments on Youtube).  Explains the creepy music choice I guess?


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 20, 2015)

Market Street and the Ferry Building on fire after the earthquake of 1906 in San Francisco.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 20, 2015)

This video answers the questions about the 1906 film.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 20, 2015)

What a wonderful story of the area so hard hit in 1906 in the Video..  Thanks for finding this gem and bringing it to us.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2015)

What a great find! I almost felt as if I was there.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 20, 2015)

Cool video. Thanks.
Everybody wore a hat.   I didn't see ONE turning signal being used.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 20, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Cool video. Thanks.
> Everybody wore a hat.   I didn't see ONE turning signal being used.


In the second video that gives more information, they said it was a time when every man, woman and child wore a hat!  Since motor cars were scarce, they paid the 3 or 4 cars to keep circling and coming back to make it seem more exciting!


----------

